# early general store measuregraph



## Dragon0421 (Aug 28, 2011)

This is one that i just had to have. Me and my dad went out trying to find a few things come home with this one it is a nice early piece that went into the general stores that was mounted on the counter it hit the start button and you pulled the material through the machine and it measured the material you hit the notch button and it notched the material where you would cut the material for the customer it is a very nice old material machine and is very heavy it is around 8lbs very nice industrial piece of history. Pretty cool to look back and see how they use to do it.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Aug 28, 2011)

another pic


----------



## Dragon0421 (Aug 28, 2011)

another pic


----------



## Dragon0421 (Aug 28, 2011)

another pic


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool stuff and they're still in business...

 http://www.measuregraph.com/


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 28, 2011)

FUNNY THING  I REMEMBER SEEING THOSE THINGS ON THE  TABLE  IN THE STORE THAT MY MOM BOUGHT HER CLOTH FOR MAKIN DRESSES FOR HER AND MY SISTER...


----------



## Dragon0421 (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks for the replys i thought it was pretty cool like the old stuff like that it is cool how they made things so well back then


----------



## peejrey (Aug 28, 2011)

Very cool indeed.
 We have a store ledger from our great grandfather's general store, down the road..
 Has all the old original stuff in it.
 Great go-with Cory, still finding good stuff I see[]
 _Preston


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> FUNNY THING  I REMEMBER SEEING THOSE THINGS ON THE  TABLE  IN THE STORE THAT MY MOM BOUGHT HER CLOTH FOR MAKIN DRESSES FOR HER AND MY SISTER...


 
 Yeah, I remember those too when my mom bought material. []  ~Mike


----------

